# Dx for Hepatitis B Titer



## NL2022

Does anyone know the correct dx code to use for a Hepatitis B Titer? The patient has had the Hepatitis B vaccines and the doctor has ordered a titer. I billed it with V77.99. It denied.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Sherry CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan

Hello,
For vaccination given for hepatitis B -90731, 90636-V05.3
But, a titre has been ordered- it should only be an office visit accompanied by the above codes.So, it should be,
99213-25- probably at this level of decision making-a viral fever or chills from the medical record as Dx should be appropriate for the E/M;
Followed by,
90636-Check-mostly it is this code that comes with hepatitis vaccine-which is a combination of both A and B-V05.3 given as Dx.


----------



## NL2022

Thanks for your reply. I understand the vaccine dx code 
V05.3 but would you use that code also for the titer if you are checking for immunity? 

Thanks


----------



## Anna Weaver

*hep titer*

Maybe V73.89 Screening examination for viral diseases.


----------



## NL2022

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## heatherwinters

*Antibody Testing*

Did anyone come up with a covered code for this.  I tried the V05.3 originally but the insurance company didnt like it.


----------



## shurley

*what is the cpt code for the hep b titer?*

What is the cpt code for the hep b titer?


----------



## dballard2004

I would use V72.61 for antibody response and immunity status testing.


----------



## cynthia hush

*How would you DX this?*

A patient presents for swelling, tenderness and erythema at the upper extremity injection site following Hepatitis B vaccination.   The patient has a localized infection.   What ICD-9-CM code should be reported?


----------

